# strangere de inima



## theokris

Ştie cineva cum aş putea traduce urmatoarea propoziţie : "Cu câtă strângere de inimă am citit eu paginile acestea!" ?

Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## theokris

P.S. traducerea trebuie să fie in engleză


----------



## jazyk

I read those pages with (such) a heavy heart.


----------



## theokris

Thank you so much! It really helps me.


----------

